# A trust worth Solicitor in Thessaloniki?



## AandM (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi all,
Can anyone recommend a reliable and trust worthy English speaking solicitor in Thessaloniki? (Tried and tested) Some one who would deal with all conveyancing and legal property matters promptly !- with an expats interests, all ways at a priority!
Please place their business link / contact details here 
Thank you very much for your time and advice 
Have a good day
A


----------

